# Refined Detail -v- Overfinch Range Rover



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Apologies for the lack of write up's of late, I've been flat out with numerous vehicles, albeit a large percentage of them being regular maintenance work.

The detailing work is ramping up, but I've been keeping very busy with predominantly thorough valeting.

Today was another one of those days! This time on a new clients Overfinch Range Rover. He's usually keen to maintain his own vehicles, but after severely breaking his wrist towards the end of last year, he's been out of action, and the car has been left untouched since then. Needless to say it was looking rather grubby upon arrival and in much need of some Refined Detail TLC!

(The before photos were taken once the initial pre soak had been applied)























































One of the dirtier silver cars I've seen in a while!

Initial pre soak of Autosmart Hazsafe was applied and left to dwell, before being rinsed off with the Kranzle.

A secondary pre soak of Bilt Hamber Autofoam was applied to remove as much loose dirt as possible. Whilst this was dwelling, the door shuts, fuel cap and engine bay crevices were degreased with Autosmart G101 and rinsed with the Kranzle. Snowfoam was then also rinsed off.

Arches were cleaned with Autosmart G101 and various brushes and rinsed, wheels were cleaned with Espuma Revolution and Meguiars Wheel Brightener where a bit of extra bite was required.

Bodywork was washed via 2 bucket method, grit guards and lambswool mitt using Valet Pro Poseidon's Carnauba wash - I've only recently caught on to this product, and it's brilliant! Thoroughly rinsed off and dried using Autosmart waffle towels, awkward gaps and shuts blown dry with the warm air dryer. Tar removed with Autosmart Tardis.

Hand polished with Autosmart Platinum and sealed with Finish Kare FK1000P.

Heavy drizzle ensued, so it was on to the interior. A thorough hoover, followed by leather cleaning:










Cleaned using Megs APC, then followed up with Dr Leather wipes. All plastics deep cleaned with Megs APC (and a magic sponge in places) Glass cleaned with Espuma Crystal Blue. Leaving:










By this time the drizzle had cleared so it was back to re-dry the car and finish the little details:

Exhaust with wire wool and Autosol
Tyres dressed with Espuma RD50
Arches and mud flaps with Autosmart Rubber & Plastic dressing
Other lower black trim parts with Autosmart Trim Wizard
Chrome fins with Carlack NSC
Engine bay dressed with Aerospace 303 and metalwork tidied with Autosmart Tango.

Leaving the finished result looking a little like this:









































































Plenty of tasty cars booked in throughout February, so hope to be able to bring you some more in depth write ups in the near future!

Thanks for looking,

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Top job! Cool car...


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

From minging to mint :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff one acky motor to work on love that interior


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Another AutoSmart fan I see?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice rich. 

Can I just say also, I'm not normally a fan of alloys on vans but those you have on the connect looks good. Nice and subtle


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there fella.... looks much better


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated.



james_death said:


> Great stuff one acky motor to work on love that interior


Thanks! I do like RR interiors, but the earlier ones are just starting to look a little "aged" compared to their later subtley facelifted counterparts imo! There's an actual handbrake for starters :lol:



nath69uk said:


> Another AutoSmart fan I see?


I use a fair amount of AS products, but mix it up with more boutique labels as and where required - I use what works and achieves the results I'm looking for 



Miglior said:


> Nice rich.
> 
> Can I just say also, I'm not normally a fan of alloys on vans but those you have on the connect looks good. Nice and subtle


Thanks Jay. Thanks for the comment re the wheels too - this is the 2nd set I've had on here now - only fitted these last week. Not a fan of the Focus ST wheels that most people fit to these!


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

what did you use on engine bay plastics sorry but it looks very streaky.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

CNOEVO said:


> what did you use on engine bay plastics sorry but it looks very streaky.


Aerospace 303, and yes it is slightly streaky in the photo as it was still slightly damp from the rain - it did get another buff afterwards, but there wasn't a great deal I could do about it on the day thanks to the weather.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how long did it take to do it all?


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks lovely :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

JordanTypeR said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long did it take to do it all?


Exactly 6 hours. That was slightly hampered by the weather, on a better day would have probably been nearer the 5 hour mark, but I had to keep re-drying parts etc yesterday!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll echo the "minging to mint" comment - quite like that one!

Super cars these Overfinch vehicles. Client clearly has taste!


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Really nice turnaround, lovely job.

What makes that an OF RR? Looks like just the exhaust and rear valance- Has he had the engine mods? (Love the 580S)

Well done anyhow (sorry my inner RR geek was showing)

:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice turnaround - 1 propa happy customer :O)


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice work, that thing was in rough shape.

-Kody-


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> Exactly 6 hours. That was slightly hampered by the weather, on a better day would have probably been nearer the 5 hour mark, but I had to keep re-drying parts etc yesterday!


Wow, that's amazing for only 6 hours. Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very Nice job.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

nice job the Overfinch is a fantastic bit of kit.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words, much appreciated.

In all honesty, I don't know what it's had to make it an Overfinch, it was fully badged up as one inc the steering wheel badge. Obvious bits were the rear valance and exhausts, I think the wheels were different for an early one, as were the chrome fins etc.

Engine looked visually stock, but again, not sure if it'd had any tweaking - the client was only there first thing so we didn't have a chance to chat about it tbh!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work mate. The wheels are from a later spec vogue model, chrome fins are an optional extra from the factory or dealer ( changed a few before ) the interior looks to be a standard vogue interior as the overfinch and autobiography both usually have quilted 2 tone leather but did it have leather headlining and gloss inserts on the centre console and dash? The engine block looks different to any ive worked on so may well be certain overfinch options have been added. From what ive seen you can get cars badged even if they have had remapping by overfinch, brabus etc.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice job dude


----------



## kieran1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning great job, Love Range rovers just now


----------

